# Browser hört nicht auf zu laden...



## Sprint (14. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht wo ich diese Frage hinpacken soll, weil es für mich gar keine ist. Aber es gibt einen Menschen auf der Welt, der meint es ist eine.

Das Problem ist, daß bei dem Rechner eines Kunden zu Anfang nur Chrome und jetzt auch FF MANCHMAL mit dem kreisenden Ring anzeigt, daß die Seite noch geladen wird, auch wenn sie definitiv schon fertig ist. Auf der Seite läuft kein AJAX und mir ist auch noch nie aufgefallen, daß AJAX die Browser Ladeanzeige beeinflusst.

Das hier ist die Problemseite

Meiner Meinung nach liegt es am Rechner, Browser oder sonstwas, aber nicht an der Seite. Könnt ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## SpiceLab (14. September 2014)

Bei mir ist diesbezüglich in beiden Browsern keine Auffälligkeit zu registrieren - auch nicht nach mehreren Reloads


----------



## ikosaeder (15. September 2014)

Bei mir im Firefox unter Linux kein Problem festzustellen.


----------



## SpiceLab (15. September 2014)

Gleiches gilt für Firefox an meinem Arbeitsplatz im Büro. Chrome hab ich hier nicht am Start - dürfte sich aber auch nicht anders verhalten, wie am heimischen PC.


----------



## sheel (15. September 2014)

Hi

images/marmor01.jpg, images/header-bg.jpg und images/lupe.jpg existieren (und können
über ihre Uris aufgerufen werden). Beim Laden der Seite hats die Bilder aber nicht bekommen,
sondern endlos auf die Serverantwort gewartet.

Ist die Serversoftware aktuell, ordentlich eingestellt und nicht zu beschränkt
mit irgendwelcher Sicherheitssoftare (zB. maximal xy Sockets gleichzeitig)?
Hatte zwar wegen der drei Bilder keinen Ladering in der normalen Oberfläche,
aber es könnten ja auch je nach Fall andere (für die Seite wichtigere) Dateien betroffen sein.


----------



## ComFreek (15. September 2014)

Jeder morderne Browser bietet in der Entwicklerkonsole Tools, um die Ladezeiten jeder Ressoruce anzuzeigen.
Ein Screenshot von Chrome:



Wieso sind so viele Verbindungen (wahrscheinlich serverseitig) abgebrochen worden?


----------



## Sprint (15. September 2014)

Ich habe jetzt auch mit verschiedenen Rechnern und Browsern versucht, die Aussetzer von sheel und ComFreak nachzuvollziehen, konnte das aber nicht nachvollziehen. Am Server an sich kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. Ist gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt. 

Insgesamt scheint es aber wohl doch so zu sein, daß das Problem mit dem endlosen Ladekringel wohl eher ein lokales Problem ist und nicht an der Seite an sich liegt.

Ich danke allen die das probiert haben.


----------



## sheel (15. September 2014)

Sprint hat gesagt.:


> st gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt.


Und? Falsch eingestellt kann er vom ersten Tag an sein.


----------



## Sprint (15. September 2014)

Das ist richtig, aber wie soll ich das feststellen? Ich habe keinen Zugriff auf die Servereinstellungen und Ahnung erst recht nicht.

Und müßte das dann nicht auch deutlich öfter auftreten? Denn bisher gab es in der Beziehung keine Auffälligkeiten.


----------

